# تصميم, تنفيذ, إختبار و تسليم أنظمة توزيع الغاز الطبي (mgps)



## ameeno (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نظرة عامة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقدمه[/FONT]*​ ​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]أنظمة توزيع الغاز الطبي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Medical Gas Pipeline System (MGPS[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]: هي تجميع لمعّدات و أنابيب (نحاس أحمر – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]copper[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) الغرض منها توزيع الغازات الطبيه غير القابلة للإشتعال مثل الأوكسجين, نيتروز أوكسيد, الهواء المضغوط, ثاني أكسيد الكربون و النتروجين أو حتى توفير سحب ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]vacuum[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) لسحب السوائل .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يتم تركيب شبكات الغاز الطبي ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]MGPS[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) لتوفير الغازات الطبيه بشكل آمن وسهل و إقتصادي عند نقاط الإستخدام في الأماكن المطلوب فيها تواجد هذه الغازات. تقلِّل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]MGPS[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المشاكل المتعلّقه بإستخدام الأسطوانات مثل السلامة, أجرة الحمل (العتاله), التخزين و الإزعاج.[/FONT]​ ​ ​ 



​ ​ ​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]مصادر إمداد الغازات الطبيه

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأكسجين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Oxygen[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يتم إمداد الأكسجين غالباً من :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]مصدر كبير للأكسجين سائل مثل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]vacuum-insulated evaporator (VIE)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ؛[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]أسطوانات أكسجين سائل ؛[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]أسطوانات غاز مضغوط ؛[/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]محطة توليد الأكسجين مثل [/FONT][FONT=&quot] Oxygen Concentrator (Pressure-Swing Adsorber)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهذا النظام يستخدم غالبا عندما يكون تركيب نظام أسطوانات الأكسجين السائل أو أسطوانات الغاز المضغوط غير رخيص, غير متوفر (كما في المناطق البعيده عن موزعين الغاز) أوغير عملي ؛ [/FONT]​ · [FONT=&quot]توليفه من المصادر السابقه لتوفير مصدر تأهب ثانوي (جاهز للإستخدام) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]stand-by[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في حالة فشل المصدر الرئيسي أو مصدر إحتياطي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]back-up[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في حالة فشل المصدر الرئيسي والثانوي عن الإمداد.[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الهواء الطبي المضغوط [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Medical Compressed Air[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يتم إمداد الهواء الطبي المضغوط غالبا من محطة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]compressors[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تحتوي على أجهزة ذات جوده عاليه لتجفيف وفلترة الهواء.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكن إستخدام نظام أسطوانات الغاز المضغوط في بعض الحالات عندما يكون إستهلاك الهواء المضغوط قليلا, أما في ما عدا ذاك فيعتبر إستخدام محطة الهواء المضغوط و التي هي عبارة عن نظام [/FONT][FONT=&quot]compressors[/FONT][FONT=&quot] متصله معها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]air receivers[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - لكي لا نحتاج لتشغيل ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]compressors[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بصورة دائمة حيث يتم فيها حفظ الهواء المضغوط و إستخدامه لاحقا- أكثر جدوي من نظام أسطوانات الغاز المضغوط وعملياً أكثر حيث أننا لا نحتاج الى عدد كبير من الإسطوانات والتي تشغل حيزا أكبر من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]air receivers[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السحب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Vacuum[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يتم توفير الضغط السالب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]vacuum[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لسحب السوائل بواسطة مضخة سحب.[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بقية الغازات[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يتم إمداد بقية الغازات بواسطة نظام الأسطوانات.[/FONT]​ ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]مبادئ التصميم الأساسية[/FONT]*​ ​ [FONT=&quot]سلامة المريض هي الشئ الأساسي في تصميم, تركيب, إختبار وتشغيل أنظمة توزيع الغازات الطبيه. المبادئ الأساسية يتم التوصُّل اليها بواسطة التأكد من توفُّر كمية الإمداد, تمييز الإمداد, إستمرارية و جودة الإمداد.[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كمية الإمداد[/FONT]*​ ​ [FONT=&quot]يتم التوصل الى ذلك عن طريق التأكد من أن تصميم شبكة الأنابيب و سعة نظام الإمداد لهما القدرة على توفير السريان المطلوب للغازات الطبيه و السحب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]vacuum[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للعدد المطلوب للمرضى في أي زمن.


[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]تمييز الإمداد[/FONT]*​ ​ [FONT=&quot]يتم ذلك عن طريق التـأكد من أن جميع نقاط الإستخدام ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Terminal Units[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) - التي توفر الغاز للمريض أو المعدات في المكان المطلوب – تكون مميزه عن بعضها البعض حيث يكون لكل منها لون مختلف و نظام تشبيك مختلف ( [/FONT][FONT=&quot] gas-specific connector[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) بحيث يمنع الخلط بين إستخدام الغازات.[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إستمرارية الإمداد

[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]يتم ذلك عن طريق تركيب على الأقل نظام مزدوج للإمداد بتوفير مصدر آخر للإمداد في حالة فشل النظام الأولي (الرئيسي) أو النظام الثانوي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]stand-by[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عن الإمداد.[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] 

جودة الإمداد[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يتم ذلك عن طريق التأكد من أنّ مصدر المنتج الغازي أو السائل بمواصفات محدده, غالبا هي مواصفات أوروبيه مثل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]European Pharmacopoeia (Ph. Eur.) monogram[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. في حالة أنظمة ال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]compressors[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يتم تركيب معدات فلتره بمواصفات معلومه.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 

​ *[FONT=&quot]الإستخدامات العامه للغازات الطبيه[/FONT]*​ 
*· **[FONT=&quot]الأوكسجين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Oxygen[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]يستخدم بصورة كبيرة في العلاجات التنفسية لدعم الحياة كما يستخدم في عمليات التخدير.[/FONT]​ 
*· **[FONT=&quot]الهواء الطبي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Medical Air[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]يستخدم في الأساس كمصدر لبعض الأجهزة الطبيه مثل جهاز التهوية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ventilator[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كما يتم خلطه مع الأكسجين. يستخدم أيضا كغاز ناقل للأدوية التي يتم إمدادها عن طريق الرذاذ.[/FONT]​ 
*· **[FONT=&quot]الهواء الجراحي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Surgical Air[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]وهو هواء طبي له ضغط أعلى من الهواء الطبي العادي ويستخدم كمصدر قدره لمختلف المعدات الجراحية كالمشارط وغيرها (يمكن إستخدام النيتروجين لنفس الغرض) كما يستخدم لتحريك الأجهزة النيوماتيكيه الطبيه.[/FONT]​ 
*· **[FONT=&quot]النيتروز أوكسيد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Nitrous Oxide[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]يستخدم في عمليات التخدير و كمخفف للألم عند خلطه مع الهواء أو الأوكسجين.[/FONT]​ 
*· **[FONT=&quot]خليط [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]50% [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأوكسجين و [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]50% [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]النيتروز أوكسيد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]يستخدم بصورة واسعة في المماكة المتحده [/FONT][FONT=&quot]UK[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كمخفف للألم وبالأخص في أقسام الولاده.[/FONT]​ 
*· **[FONT=&quot]خليط الهيليوم و الأوكسجين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Helium/oxygen mixture[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]يستخدم لمعالجة المرضى الذين يعانون من إنسداد في المجاري الهوائية و لتنفيس أعراض و علامات ضيق التنفس.[/FONT]​


----------



## mustafatel (13 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you very much for the priceless information


----------



## دبوسه (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور ولكن ارجو من سيادتكم ارفاق طريقة التصميم واحتياجات كل نقطة وطريقة التصميم


----------



## ahmedbayomy (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر ليك وفى انتظار باقى الموضوع


----------



## mohamed mech (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و يسعدنا الاستماع اليك


----------



## thaeribrahem (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ameeno (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الخطوات التصميمة[/FONT]*


​





​*[FONT=&quot]الخطوات الهندسية[/FONT]*
​ 



​​


----------



## ameeno (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]تحديد مواضع [/FONT]**Terminal Units*


* [FONT=&quot]عند تحديد موضع مخارج الغاز الطرفية [/FONT]Terminal Units[FONT=&quot] يجب ترتيبها كالتالي:[/FONT]​ 


1[FONT=&quot]- المصفوفة الأفقيه [/FONT]Horizontal Array

​




​2[FONT=&quot]- المصفوفة الرأسية [/FONT]Vertical Array









[FONT=&quot]3- المصفوفة الدائرية [/FONT]Circular Array










 * [FONT=&quot]يتم تركيب ال[/FONT]Terminal Units [FONT=&quot] على إرتفاع 900 الى 1600 مم من مستوى الأرضية. الإرتفاع الموصى به هو 1400 مم.


[/FONT]​ * [FONT=&quot]ال [/FONT]Terminal Units[FONT=&quot] التي يتم تعليقها على الحائط يجب وضعها كالتالي:

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] ‌أ- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المسافة بين مراكز المخارج الطرفية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Terminal Units [/FONT][FONT=&quot] التي في الوضع الأفقي:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]135[/FONT][FONT=&quot]±[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2.5 مم لثلاثة مخارج فأكثر[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]150[/FONT][FONT=&quot]±[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2.5 مم لمخرجين فقط

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] ‌ب- [/FONT][FONT=&quot] المسافة بين مراكز المخارج الطرفية و العوائق التي على جانبيها (مثلا عند تركيبها بالقرب من زاوية حائط - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]corner[/FONT][FONT=&quot] -) يجب أن تكون على الأقل 200 مم على كلا الجانبين.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]‌ ج- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يجب أخذ الحذر من أن الجهاز الطبي المراد توصيله لا يشكل عائقا للأجهزة القريبة منه عند الإستخدام. يجب أيضا أخذ الحيطة عند تحديد مكان المخارج إذا كانت بالقرب من مقابس الكهرباء وفتحات الباب والشبابيك وغيرها. يجب ترك مسافة خلوص 200 مم على الأقل من العوائق ويمكن زيادة هذه المسافة متى ما دعت الحوجة لذلك.



[/FONT]​ 







يوضح الجدول التالي أماكن تواجد Terminal Units والعدد الذي يجب توفره في الأقسام المختلفة للمستشفى حسب الكود البريطاني HTM 02-01 (النسخة الجديده من HTM 2022 )





​


يمكن تحميل الجدول كاملا من المرفقات
​


----------



## تامر النجار (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ياسر حسن (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ameeno (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*تحديد مواقع مصادر الإمداد مبدئيا

*​ في أغلب الأحيان يتم تحديد الحيز والمواقع التي توضع فيها مصادر الإمداد مسبقا بواسطة المعماري وفي بعض الحالات فإن تحديد تلك المواقع يتم بواسطة المصمم. فيما يلي بعض التوجيهات لإختيار تلك المواقع للمصادر المختلفة للإمداد :


​ *نظام **Bulk Liquid Tank** أو مايعرف ب **Cryogenic liquid systems (VIE)


*​ 1- الموقع المقترح لهذا النظام يجب أن يخضع للمتطلبات في الجدول أدناه بناء على الكود البريطاني HTM 02-01
​









أو إختيار الموقع حسب الكود الأمريكي NFPA 99 في الشكل أدناه



​[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]​
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 



 2- التأكد من وجود مدخل لشاحنة إمداد الغاز المُسال لتوصيل شاحنة الإمداد بالتانك الذي يمد المستشفى بالغاز (بعض تمرير الغاز المُسال عبر مبادل حراري يُسخّن بواسطة الهواء الجوي).

​ 3- التأكد من عدم وجود الأسفلت في الأرضية أو بالقرب من الموقع تحسُبا لأي تدفق في حالة الأكسجين السائل والذي يؤدي الى نشوب حريق.

​ 4- جميع الأنظمة يجب تسويرها بواسطة سياج محمي (يجب مراعاة المساحات عند تصميمه بحيث تعطي سماحية للوصول الى الأنظمة وصيانتها) ليمنع التلاعب بها.

​ 5- يجب رفع مستوى الأرضية عند الموقع لمنع تراكم المياه في حالة سقوط الأمطار.

​ 6- مواقع التصريف بالقرب من النظام يجب أن تخضع للمتطلبات BCGA CP19 (أنظر الجدول أعلاه).

​ 7- عند تخطيط الموقع للنظام يجب إختيار مكان تكون فيه التهوية جيده للسماح لتيار الهواء الجوي الذي يقوم بتسخين الغاز المُسال الذي يمر في المبخر vaporizer لتبخير أكبر قدر من الغاز المُسال و تحويله الى غاز.

​ 8- القاعدة التي يوضع عليها النظام يجب تشييدها من الخرصانة.

​ 9- المساحة التي أمام النظام يجب أن تكون خالية للسماح لشاحنة الإمداد في الدخول في أي وقت. لا يسمح في أي حالة من الأحوال بإستخدام تلك المساحة كموقف للسيارات.

​ 10- لا يسمح بإستخدام مُجمّع الموقع كمخزن لأي أجهزة أخرى غير المتعلقة بالنظام.​ 
 11- يوصى بوضع مخطط P&ID للنظام يظهر بوضوح صمامات وتوصيلات النظام ووظائفها وطريقة عملها. ​ ​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## Rafayiah (31 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات قيمه للغاية بارك الله فيك وغفر الله لوالديك


----------



## م سامى زكى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزيت الخير وأكلت الطير ورضى الله عنك وعلى والديك


----------



## الدكة (1 نوفمبر 2011)

رائع جداً ... بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا تسلم ايدك


----------



## thaeribrahem (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## noor emad (2 نوفمبر 2011)

ررررررررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة عاشت ايدك


----------



## samy m (3 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا هندسة .....تسلــــــــــــم الايادى ...

..........
ومتشوق للمزيد....


----------



## ameeno (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*نظام الأسطوانات (الغاز والسائل) **Manifold*​ 

1- إمكانية وسهولة نقل وتحريك أسطوانات الغاز وحاويات الغاز المُسال.

​ 2- يجب توفر مساحة خارجيه للسماح بتهوية غرفة النظام و تفريغ خطوط الأنابيب الى الخارج.



​ *[FONT=&quot]نظام الهواء المضغوط و الهواء الجراحي ونظام السحب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Medical Air, Surgical Air & Vacuum Systems*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ 1- يجب أن يكون للموقع مساحة كافية للأنظمة و المعدات نفسها وكذلك توفر مساحة كافية للصيانة. وبما أننا لم نقم بعض بتحديد سعة المحطة ولم نحدد الأجهزة, فيعتبر إختيار المساحة المناسبة مُعضلة, ولكن بالخبرة الكافية يمكن تقدير الأنظمة والمعدات المطلوبة سعتها وتخمين المساحة الطلوبة لذلك. الصيانة النموذجية تحتاج الى مسافة وصول تبعُد ثلاثة أقدام من الأمكان المفتوحة عند جميع جوانب المعدات. هذه المساحة يمكن تقليصها في ظروف معينة ولكن في هذه المرحلة فمن الحكمة تحديد هذه المساحة الموصى بها كاملة إذا أمكن.

​ 2- التأكد من وجود منفذ وصول لتركيب الأنظمة في الموقع المحدد. قد يكون من الضروري التأكد من المسار داخل المبنى الذي سيسلك لترحيل المعدات والأنظمة إلى موقع التركيب.

​ 3- التهوية الجيّدة لغرفة الأنظمة والمعدات ويجب أن لا تتعدى درجة حرارة الغرفة بأي حال من الأحوال 105 درجة فهرنهايت (40 درجة بمقياس سيلزيوس) حتى وإن كانت المعدات و الأنظمة في حالة التشغيل. لذلك يجب أن تكون التهوية كافية لتقوم بحمل الحرارة المتولده من المعدات. قد يكون من الضروري في بعض الحالات تبريد الغرف الميكانيكية التي بها الأنظمة.

​ 4- توفر الخدمة الجيدة للكهرباء.

​ 5- قم بإختيار الموقع المناسب لفتحات سحب الهواء الجوي لتغذية الضواغط. يُحتم كود NFPA أن تكون فتحات سحب الهواء على بعد 3 أمتار (10 قدم) من أي فتحة أخرى, على إرتفاع 6.1 متر (20 قدم), وأن يوفر الموقع هواء غير ملوث في كل الظروف الجوية والطقوس.​
تأكد من أن موقع فتحات سحب الهواء للضواغط بعيد عن أي فتحات تنفيس أخرى أو نوافذ خاصة بعيداً عن العوادم (مثل عوادم نظام السحب vacuum system, عوادم الصرف الصحي, المطابخ, مراوح الطرد و عوادم مولدات الكهرباء وغيرها).





​


----------



## ameeno (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]تحديد مواضع صمامات خدمة المناطق **[FONT=&quot]AVSUs (Zone Valves)[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
 
 *[FONT=&quot] يتم تركيب صمامات [FONT=&quot]AVSUs[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بحيث يمكن الوصول اليها من قبل طاقم المستشفى وتكون داخل صندوق له غطاء يمكن إزالته في حالة الطوارئ. قواعد تحديد أماكن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]AVSUs[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تعتبر جاسئة نسبيا وتعتبر من أصعب مراحل التصميم.[/FONT][/FONT]​ 

 * [FONT=&quot]يجب تحديد مواضع [FONT=&quot]AVSUs[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بحيث تكون متوافقه مع القواعد التالية:[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]1- [FONT=&quot]لا يسمح لأي وحده طرفية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Terminal Units[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بالتواجد بدون [/FONT][FONT=&quot]AVSUs[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في نفس الطابق, او بمعنى آخر لابد لكل وحدة طرفية من أن يتم التحكم بها بواسطة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]AVSU[/FONT][FONT=&quot] موجود في نفس الطابق. [/FONT][/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]2- [FONT=&quot]لكل قسم لابد من توفر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]AVSU[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تتحكم به وتسمى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Departmental AVSU[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ويتم تركيبها عادة بالقرب من باب مدخل القسم ليسهل الوصول اليها في حالة الطوارئ أو عند الصيانة.[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
 [FONT=&quot]3- [FONT=&quot]في أي وحدة أو قسم للرعاية الحرجة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Critical Care[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لابد من التحكم بها بواسطة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]AVSU[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الخاص بها ويتم تركيب دائرة مزدوجة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Dual-circuit[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]
 

 
​




​
 
​

 * [FONT=&quot]يتم صف و ترتيب [FONT=&quot]AVSUs[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بنفس الترتيب المقترح بواسطة الكود لترتيب وصف الوحدات الطرفية.

[/FONT][/FONT]​ * [FONT=&quot]يجب أخذ الحذر للتأكد من أن [FONT=&quot]AVSUs[/FONT][FONT=&quot] غير محجوبة بواسطة الأبواب وغيرها وتكون في موقع آمن قدر الإمكان ويمكن رؤيتها و الوصول إليها بسهولة. قم بإختبار الباب وفتحه للتأكد من أنه لن يحجب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]AVSU[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في حالة فتحه وإذا قام الباب بحجب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]AVSU[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فلا بد من إختيار مكان آخر لتركيب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]AVSU[/FONT][FONT=&quot].


[/FONT][/FONT]​ 



​
 
​
* [FONT=&quot]يجب وضع وتركيب [FONT=&quot]AVSUs[/FONT][FONT=&quot] خارج المكان الذي تتحكم به.

[/FONT][/FONT]​ * [FONT=&quot]يتم إختيار المواضع التي يجب تواجد [FONT=&quot]AVSUs[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فيها حسب الكود. الشكل أدناه يبين هذه المواضع حسب الكود البريطاني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]HTM 02-01[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
​
 




​


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (29 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للجهود المبذولة


----------



## ameeno (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحديد مسارات مواسير الغازات الطبية

*​ * الخطوة القادمة هي تحديد مسار المواسير. هذه الخطوة بوضوح ما هي إلا عملية لوصل النقاط, فيتم توصيل الوحدات الطرفية Terminal units بالمسارات الفرعية لخط الأنابيب (المواسير), توصيل خطوط المواسير الفرعية بصمامات خدمة المناطق AVSUs (Zone Valves) , توصيل مسار المواسير من AVSUs الى صمامات LVAs (يمكن تقديم خطوة تحديد عدد و مواضع صمامات العزل LVAs قبل توصيل المسارات, أنظر مخطط الخطوات التصميمة) ثم توصيل وتحديد مسار المواسير من صمامات العزل LVAs الى الصواعد Risers ثم الى المسارات الرئيسية Main Lines لتوزيع الغاز ثم بعد ذلك الى مصدر إمداد و توزيع الغاز.



​ * هذه العملية غالبا ما تكون سهلة و بسيطة. بالرغم من ذلك هنالك بعد القواعد التي يمكن أن تسهل عملية تركيب المواسير Pipework Installation و تجعلها سلسه:

​ 1- تتم عملية تحديد المسارات من غير أن نقول "يجب تحديد المسارات بحيث تكون أقصر ما يمكن".

​ 2- يكون من المقبول أن نستعمل نفس الماسورة النازلة drop من خط فرعي branch line لتغذية وحدات طرفية متعدده. هذا نادرا ًما يسبب مشاكل في حالة الغازات المضغوطة, ولكن هذه العملية يجب أن يتم تقليصها قدر الإمكان عند العمل في نظام يعمل بالضغط السالب vacuum.

​ 3- قم بتوصيل المسارات بحيث تمر عبر دهاليز المبنى قدر الإمكان بدلا من تمريرها عبر الحوائط.

​ 4- تجنب رسم خط مواسير لا يمكن تركيبه في الواقع الحقيقي. أحيانا ما يقوم المهندس المصمم برسم خط (مسار) أنابيب يحتاج الى توصيلات Fittings لا يمكن الحصول عليها لإستخدامها في شبكات الغاز الطبي. تعتبر الأكواع ذات إنحناء 45 و 90 درجة مناسبة عند التوصيل, ولكن يجب أخذ الحذر عندما يراد إستخدام طريقة ثني المواسير و التأكد من أن الكود المستخدم لا يمنع ثني المواسير(مثلا كود NFPA99  يمنع عملية ثني المواسير).

​ 5- حاول أن تقوم بإختيار مسارات المواسير بحيث تقوم تقليل الإلتفافات و توصيلات ربط المواسير Fittings خاصة عند توصيل خط مواسير الأنظمة التي تعمل بالضغط السالب  vacuum.

​ 6-  عند توصيل خط مواسير الأنظمة التي تعمل بالضغط السالب  vacuumتجنب خلق مناطق أفخاف Traps على شكل "U". المخطط النموذجي يكون كخط مجاري الصرف نحو المضخة للسماح بالسوائل بالجريان. التركيب بهذه الطريقة النموذجية غالبا ما يكون مستحيلا, ولكن تصريف السوائل هو إعتبار مهم جدا ويجب أخذه في الإعتبار عند تحديد مسارات المواسير.

​ 7- عند توصيل مسارات المواسير فإنه يتم توصيل جانب AVSUs الإيسر بمصدر إمداد الغاز ويكون الطرف الآخر الأيمن متصلا بخط المواسير الذي يغذي الوحدات الطرفية.

​ 8- صمامات AVSUs لا يجب توصيلها على التوالي مطلقا بحيث أن غلق صمام منطقة معينة يقوم بغلق صمام منطقة أخرى (لا يتعارض هذا مع وجود Departmental AVSU لقسم بأكمله تقوم بالتحكم في عدة AVSUs لعدة مناطق تابعة للقسم تكون موصلّة مع Departmental AVSU على التوالي).

​ 9- مواسير شبكات الغاز الطبي يجب أن لا تمر بالمواقع التي بها مخاطر خاصة التي بها لهب مشتعل(مثل المطابخ), [FONT=&quot]غرف غسل الملابس, غرف مولدات الطاقة الكهربية[/FONT] وأيضا يجب أن لا يتم تمريرها عبر شافت المصاعد elevator shafts.​


----------



## ameeno (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحديد عدد و مواضع صمامات العزل **LVAs (Isolation Valves)


*​ * يجب توفير LVAs في المواقع التالية:

​ 1- عند منطقة إتصال خط المواسير بمصدر إمداد الغاز الطبي.

​ 2- عند إستخدام منفذ الطوارئ (منافذ الطوارئ تستخدم للسماح بتوصيل مصدر إمداد في حالة الطوارئ مثلا في حال فشل مصدر الإمداد الرئيسي و الثانوي).

​ 3- عند منطقة دخول خط الأنابيب الى داخل المبنى.

​ 4- عند منطقة خروج خط الأنابيب من المبنى.

​ 5- عند إتصال المواسير الفرعية Branch lines بخط المواسير الرئيسي Main Line.

​ 6- عند منطقة الإتصال بالمواسير الصاعدة Risers والتي تنقل الغاز الطبي الى الطوابق العليا.​


----------



## mohamed mech (29 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية يا هندسة


----------



## ENG FEAST (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وبورك لك فى علمك


----------



## محمدكريم (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير كثيرا وجعل المجهود ده كله فى ميزان حسناتك والله مجهود كبير ما شاء الله


----------



## ameeno (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحديد مواضع أنظمة الإنذار*​ 

 * في هذه الخطوة يتم تحديد مواقع أنظمة الإنذار في المناطق التي بها تحتاج الى درجة عليا من المعالجات الطبية و الإشراف وتقوم باتنبيه طالقم المستششفى في حالة إرتفاع الضغط أو إنخفاضه.​ 

 * يتم إختيار المواضع التي يجب تواجد أنظمة الإنذار فيها حسب الكود. الشكل أدناه يبين هذه المواضع حسب الكود البريطاني HTM 02-01.​

​




​


----------



## ameeno (30 نوفمبر 2011)

وبهذا نكون قد أكملنا الحديث عن الخطوات التصميمه وسوف نبدأ الجزء الشيق من الموضوع بإذن الله في المواضيع القادمة وهو الخطوات الهندسية. وسوف نقوم بعمل مثال يشمل جميع النواحي التصميمة و الهندسية عقب ذلك إن شاء الله. 

 و أظن أن مناقشة ما سبق ذكره سويا وطرح الإسئلة والإجابة عنها و عن الإستفسارات قد يكون مفيداً في هذه المرحلة قبل البدء في المحاضرات القادمة.


----------



## ameeno (6 ديسمبر 2011)

أي أسئلة قبل أن نبدأ الخطوات التصميمية؟


----------



## mohamed mech (6 ديسمبر 2011)

إبدء على بركة الله


----------



## samy m (7 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلـــم الايــادى يا هندســـة....ألف ألف شكـــــــــــــر

شغل حلو اوى و مش عارفين نشكرك ازاى صراحة اتعلمت كتير اوى منه و متابع معاك و ليا طلب لحضرتك فى خلال الشرح اللى جاى توضح لنا الجزء الخاص بطريقة حساب اقطار المواسير لانى صراحة النقطة دى بتحيرنى اوى .....
................
سؤالى يا هندسة فى الجزء الخاص بمواسير سحب الكمبريسور و مواسير طرد الفاكيوم.....
..............
اللى فهمته ان مواسير سحب الكمبريسور...فى حالة ان غرفة الغازات الموجود بها الكمبريسور فى الموقع او فى الدور الارضى و قريبة من الموقع.... تكون الماسورة اعلى ب 6 متر مع ثنى الطرف لاسفل .....

فهل طرد طلمبة الفاكيوم يكون بنفس الطريقة ايضا ؟؟؟ 

ولو كنت مضطرا لان اضع طلمبة الفاكيوم و الكمبريسور فى نفس الغرفة هل يمكن صرف العادم الناتج من طلمبة الفاكيوم على ترانش صرف مثلا حتى اتفادى ان يكون طرد الفاكيوم قريب من سحب الكمبريسور ؟؟؟؟

و سؤال اخر فى نفس النقطة كيف يتم تثبيت الماسورة بارتفاع 6 متر فى مجال معرض لقوة الهواء و الرياح ؟؟ هل يمكن ذلك باستخدام wires اسلاك ... أو تقريب الماسورة من اى جدار و ربطها به ؟؟


----------



## ameeno (7 ديسمبر 2011)

samy m قال:


> تسلـــم الايــادى يا هندســـة....ألف ألف شكـــــــــــــر
> 
> شغل حلو اوى و مش عارفين نشكرك ازاى صراحة اتعلمت كتير اوى منه و متابع معاك و ليا طلب لحضرتك فى خلال الشرح اللى جاى توضح لنا الجزء الخاص بطريقة حساب اقطار المواسير لانى صراحة النقطة دى بتحيرنى اوى .....
> ................
> ...





 بارك الله فيك, وشكرا على حسن المتابعة



أجوبة الأسئلة :



*عوادم نظام السحب (الضغط السالب) **Vacuum*​ 

* مخرج الطرد (العادم) exhaust من مضخة نظام السحب يجب أن يكون في مكان بحيث لا يسبب الإزعاج ويقلل مخاطر تلوث المنشأة الطبية و محيطها.


​ * يجب إختيار ذلك المكان حسب التالي:

​ 1- أن يكون طرد العوادم في الخارج Outdoors.​ 2- على بعد 10 قدم (3.05 متر) من أي باب, نافذه, مدخل سحب الهواء الخارجي, أو أي فتحات أخرى في المبنى.​ 3- على إرتفاع أدنى من مداخل سحب الهواء الخارجي.​ 4- في الأماكن التي تهب فيها الرياح أو أي بها مؤثرات أخرى لا تساعد على إنحرف العوادم نحو مساحة مأهولة ولا تراكمها في منطقة محدده تمنع تشتيت وتبديد العوادم.

​ * نهاية العادم يجب ثنيها إلى أسفل وتثبيت غربال بها screen لحماية العوادم من دخول الهوام (الحشرات) ,الأنقاض, الحطام أو هطول الأمطار في فتحة مخرج العادم.

​ * أنابيب العوادم يجب أن تكون من مواد موافق و مُصدّق عليها لتستخدم في نقل عوادم أنظمة السحب.​ * يجب أن لا يتواجد في نظام أنابيب عوادم نظام الvacuum منحنيات و عُقد أو مناطق منخفضة تساعد على حبس الزيت أو المتكثفات.




لمزيد من المعلومات يرجى مراجعة الفقرة 5.1.3.6.7 من كود NFPA 99 إصدارة 2002. يمكن تحميل الفقرة 5.1.3.6.7 من المرفقات.
​


----------



## ameeno (7 ديسمبر 2011)

samy m قال:


> و سؤال اخر فى نفس النقطة كيف يتم تثبيت الماسورة بارتفاع 6 متر فى مجال معرض لقوة الهواء و الرياح ؟؟ هل يمكن ذلك باستخدام wires اسلاك ... أو تقريب الماسورة من اى جدار و ربطها به ؟؟




الإرتفاع المذكور هو 6 متر من سطح الأرضية فإذا إفترضنا مثلا أن إرتفاع الحوائط (الجدران) -والتي يمكن تمرير الماسورة بها بسهولة- هو 4 أمتار, فيكون الطول المتبقي من ماسورة العادم هو 2متر. أي أن ماسورة العادم تكون على إرتفاع 2 متر من السقف. أما عن كيفية تثبيتها فيمكن ذلك بإستخدام الحوامل. أنظر الصور في الأسفل
















​


----------



## ameeno (9 ديسمبر 2011)

أي أسئلة أخرى؟


----------



## mohamed mech (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
مرفق مقارنة بين اسعار مكونات نظام الغازات الطبية لعدد 4 مقاولين و فى اخر عمود موجود متوسط اسعار الاربع مقاولين
الاسعار بالريال السعودى
و يفضل وضع زيادة 20% لمن ارد التسعير منها لانها كانت لمنافسة طرحت من سنتين
و بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## ameeno (10 ديسمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مرفق مقارنة بين اسعار مكونات نظام الغازات الطبية لعدد 4 مقاولين و فى اخر عمود موجود متوسط اسعار الاربع مقاولين
> الاسعار بالريال السعودى
> و يفضل وضع زيادة 20% لمن ارد التسعير منها لانها كانت لمنافسة طرحت من سنتين
> و بالتوفيق للجميع​






*الله يحفظك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## samy m (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ameeno قال:


> أي أسئلة أخرى؟



بالنسبة لى لا يوجد اسئلة....و متشوق جدا للشرح القادم ...فى انتظــــارك يا هندســـــة:7:


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وعملا متقبلا ان شاء الله


----------



## ameeno (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الخطوات الهندسية*​ *

تقدير الإستهلاك المتوقع للغازات الطبية في المستشفيات

*​ * التحديد الدقيق لمُعدَّل إستهلاك المنشأة الطبية للغازات الطبية يعتبر غير ممكناً ولكن بالرغم من ذلك فلابد من تقدير ذلك الإستهلاك. يجب تقدير الإستهلاك بناءاً على:

​ 1- متوسط الإستهلاك اليومي للغازات بناءاً على الأشهر الإثنا عشر الماضية (سنة).​ 2- الحد الأقصى للإستهلاك اليومي Peak demand بناءاً على ظروف الإستهلاك القصوى ولذك يجب أخذ في الإعتبار النقاط التالية:

​ أ‌- أي توسعة/إضافة مخطط لها في المستشفي أو نظام الإمداد والتي تؤثر في الحوجة للإمداد.​ ب‌-  التوسع (النماء) الطبيعي السنوي المتوقع في إستهلاك الغازات الطبية. هذا النماء الطبيعي السنوي في الحوجة يكون بين 8% الى 10% من الإستهلاك الحالي غالباً.

​ * يمكن الإستعانة بسجلات الإستهلاك للغازات للمنشأة الطبية لتقييم الإستهلاك الحالي. يمكن الحصول على هذه السجلات من إدارة المستشفى أو إذا لم تتوفر لديهم يمكن مراجعة الشركة التي تقوم بتزويد المنشأة بالغازات.

​ * بالنسبة للمستشفيات الجديدة والتي ليس لديها سجلات الإستهلاك فيمكن تقدير الإستهلاك بالأخذ في الإعتبار حجم المستشفى ونوعية عملها والخدمات التي توفرها.


​ *طريقة تقدير **مُعدَّل** إستهلاك الغازات حسب الكود **HTM 2022/HTM 0201

*​ فيما يلي الخطوات المتبعة لتقدير مُعدَّل إستهلاك الغاز الكلي للمستشفى:

​ 1- قم بتحديد نقاط الإستخدام للغاز الطبية حسب الكود (راجع : تحديد مواضع الوحدات الطرفية).

​ 2- قم بحصر الوحدات داخل الأقسام (مثلا, قسم الحوادث والطوارئAccident & Emergency بداخله: عنابر Ward units, غرف إنعاش Resuscitation rooms, غرف تضميد الجروح و تركيب الجبص للكسور Plaster rooms, غرف المعالجة والمداواة Treatment rooms, ... ).​
3- تحديد مُعدَّل إستهلاك الوحدات وأخذ التباين في الإستهلاك Diversed flow ثم جمع مُعدَّل الإستهلاك للوحدات للحصول على مُعدَّل الإستهلاك للأقسام.​
4- تحديد معدل إستهلاك طوابق المستشفى وذلك عن طريق جمع معدّل الإستهلاك لكل الأقسام في كل طابق.​
5- تحديد مُعدَّل الإستهلاك الكلي للغاز عن طريق جمع مُعدَّل الإستهلاك جميع الأقسام.​ *

مثال توضيحي:

*​ مستشفى به قسم الحوادث والطوارئAccident & Emergency  يحوي بداخله الوحدات التالية:

​ - معاينة المرضىObservation  
15 سرير​ - الإنعاش Resuscitation room
3 سرائر​ - تضميد الجروح و الكسور Plaster room
 4 سرائر​ 
المطلوب: تقدير معدل إستهلاك غاز الأكسجين لهذا القسم بإستخدام كود HTM 0201.​ 
الخطوة 1و2: في هذا المثال الخطوة 1 و 2 تم تحديدهما مسبقاً​ الخطوة 3:​ بالرجوع للجدول 13 في كود HTM 0201 :











 مُعدَّل الإستهلاك لمعاينة المرضى -يتم معاملتها معاملة العنابرWards : 
15 وحدة طرفية

​ Qw = 10 + [(n – 1)6/4] = 10 + [(15 – 1)6/4] = 31 LPM (Liter Per Minute) ​ 
مُعدَّل الإستهلاك للإنعاش : 3 وحدة طرفية​ Q = 100 + [(n – 1)6/4] = 100 + [(3 – 1)6/4] = 103 LPM ​ 
مُعدَّل الإستهلاك لتضميد الجروح و الكسور : 4 وحدة طرفية​ Q = 100 + [(n – 1)6/4] = 10 + [(4 – 1)6/4] = 14.5 LPM ​ *
مُعدَّل الإستهلاك الكلي للقسم* = مُعدَّل الإستهلاك لمعاينة المرضى+ مُعدَّل الإستهلاك للإنعاش+ مُعدَّل لتضميد الجروح و الكسور= 31+103+14.5= 148.5 لتر/دقيقة​


----------



## ameeno (18 ديسمبر 2011)

هل كل شئ واضح حتى الآن؟

أي أسئلة؟


----------



## محمد_86 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدغزالى (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا انا اتابع موضوعك المتميز


----------



## البشري*** (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك واتمنى ان تتكلم عن اختبارات وتسليم انظمه الغازات 
عندي استلام الاسبوع القادم


----------



## ameeno (19 ديسمبر 2011)

البشري*** قال:


> شكرا لك واتمنى ان تتكلم عن اختبارات وتسليم انظمه الغازات
> عندي استلام الاسبوع القادم





ولكن الكلام الآن عن الإختبارات و التسليم سوف لن يساعد على تسلسل الموضوع بطريقة يسهل متابعتها, كنت أريد الكلام عنه في آخر الموضوع


على العموم سوف أحاول المساعده وأقوم بتجهيز بعض الوريقات عن الإختبارات و التسليم Validation & Verification أو كما يسميها البعض Testing & Commissioning. 


تحياتي


----------



## ameeno (20 ديسمبر 2011)

البشري*** قال:


> شكرا لك واتمنى ان تتكلم عن اختبارات وتسليم انظمه الغازات
> عندي استلام الاسبوع القادم




أنظر المرفقات


----------



## البشري*** (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير ,,,,, ووفقك لكل خير*


----------



## م سامى زكى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزيت الخير وأكلت الطير و زوجت البكر وأسكنك الله فسيح جناته*​


----------



## م سامى زكى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

لو سمحت ............أين الملفات التى بها معادلات حساب كمية الغازات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ameeno (23 ديسمبر 2011)

م سامى زكى قال:


> لو سمحت ............أين الملفات التى بها معادلات حساب كمية الغازات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​





هذه المعادلات التي تستخدم لحساب كمية إستهلاك الغازات الطبية تجدها في أكواد التصميم. لتحميل هذه المعادلات للكود htm 02-01 أنظر المرفقات (جدول 12 إلى جدول 22).


----------



## ameeno (25 ديسمبر 2011)

*إختيار نوع مصادر الإمداد **و تحديد سعتها*​ 
 الأكسجين الطبي*

 إختيار نوع النظام

*​ يتم إمداد الإكسجين بأحد المصادر الأربع التالية:

​ - نظام مشعِّب الأسطوانات Manifold system, بإستخدام أسطوانات أكسجين تحت ضغط عالي (150 بار – 2200 psig).​ - نظام مشعب حاوية الأكسجين المُسال Liquid container manifold, بإستخدام أكسجين من حاوية قابلة للنقل بداخلها أكسجين في الحالة المسالة تحت درجة حرارة منخفضة جداً cryogenic liquid oxygen.​ - نظام محطة الأكسجين Bulk cryogenic station أو ما يسمى ب VIE, بإستخدام تانك أكسجين (ثابت لا يتحرك) في الحالة المسالة تحت درجة حرارة منخفضة جداً.​ - نظام محطة مولِّد الأكسجينOxygen generator  أو ما يسمى بOxygen concentrator أو PSA plant, بإستخدام جهاز يقوم بتحليل الهواء الجوي العناصر المكونة له (النتروجين, الأكسجين, الأرجون, الهيليوم,...) ثم فصل الأكسجين بعد ذلك.

​ يتم إختيار نوع مصدر الإمداد بناءاً على عدة معايير, وغالباً يتم إتخاذ القرار بمشاورة مالك المنشأة الطبية و الشركة التي تقوم بإمداد المنشأة بالغاز الطبي ولكن المعيارين الأساسيين هما التكلفة Cost و الجدوى Practicality.

​ في المستشفيات الصغيرة, حيث الإستهلاك أقلّ من 3000 متر مُكعَّب في السنة, يكون نظام مشعِّب أسطوانات الغاز المضغوط ومناسباً من ناحية التكلفة.

​ بإزدياد الإستهلاك عن القيمة أعلاه, يكون نظام مشعِّب أسطوانات الغاز المضغوط أقلّ جدوى ويكون إستخدام نظام مشعِّب حاوية الأكسجين المُسال عملياً من ناحية التكلفة (تكلفة المتر المكعّب للأكسجين السائل أرخص من الأكسجين الغازي المضغوط). يعتبر نظام مشعِّب أسطوانات الغاز المضغوط أكبر من 2X10 J ( أي 10 أسطوانات في كل جانب ذات السعة J : الإجمالي 20 أسطوانة) في الغالب غير عملي نظراً لصعوبة نقل هذا العدد الكبير من الأسطوانات.

​ يُعتبر مشعِّب حاويات الأكسجين المُسال مناسباً للإستهلاك السنوي الذي يقع في المدى ما بين 3000 متر مُكعَّب الى 40000 متر مُكعَّب (سنوياً).

​ المستشفيات التي بها إستهلاك أكبر من ذلك يتم إستخدام نظام Bulk VIE. عموماً إذا كان الإستهلاك السنوي يقع في المدى بين 27500 متر مُكعَّب الى 40000 متر مُكعَّب, فيمكن إستخدام نظام مشعِّب حاويات الأكسجين المُسال أو نظام Bulk VIE.

​ الميزة الأساسية في إستخدام نظام أسطوانات الغاز المضغوط هي أن تكلفته الإنشائية منخفضة جداً مقارنة بالأنظمة الأخرى. مع ذلك فإنّ تكلفة الأكسجين الغازي الطبي المضغوط في الأسطوانات أعلى تكلفة من سعر الأكسجين المُسال (سواء أكان في نظام حاويات الأكسجين المُسال أو نظام VIE). بإزدياد الإستهلاك فإن تكلفة الأكسجين المُسال تعوِّض عن تكلفة الإنشاء العالية لأنظمة الأكسجين المُسال.

​ نظام محطة توليد الأكسجين Oxygen generator يكون مرغوباً في الأماكن البعيدة عن مزودي الغاز, ولكن هذا نظام به كثير من العيوب و مشاكل الصيانة.

​ هنالك كثير من المميزات التشغيلية لإستخدام أنظمة الأكسجين المُسال بدلا عن أنظمة الغاز المضغوط, يشمل ذلك:​ * حجم أكبر من الأكسجين الطبي يتم تخزينه في موقع الإستخدام؛​ * تأمين الإمداد؛​ * تقليل الحيز المطلوب للتخزين؛
* يقلل من الحوجة لنقل الأسطوانات.​


----------



## ameeno (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ameeno قال:


> *الخطوات الهندسية*​ *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


​ 


عذراً, المقصود هو جميع الطوابق وليس جميع الأقسام (بالرغم من أن المعنى الحالي صحيح)​


----------



## ameeno (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*تحديد سعة النظام

*​  _نظام مشعِّب الأسطوانات __Manifold system_​ 
- المصدر الرئيسي Primary source :

​ بعد تقدير معدّل الإستهلاك (لتر/ دقيقة) من كود التصميم, قم بعمل الخطوات التالية:

​ 1- إضافة %8 - 10% للإستهلاك الحالي لأخذ النماء الطبيعي السنوي للمستشفى في الإعتبار ثم الأخذ في الحسبان أي خطط مستقبلية للتوسعة.

​ 2- تحويل الإستهلاك من لتر/ دقيقة الى لتر/ ساعة (الإستهلاك X 60 دقيقة).

​ 3- حساب الإستهلاك اليومي للمصدر الرئيسي للإمداد وذلك بتحويل الإستهلاك من لتر/ ساعة الى لتر / يوم بإفتراض عدد ساعات إستهلاك مناسبة في اليوم حسب نوع المستشفى (8 ساعات مثلا).

​ 4- لحساب الإستهلاك اليومي الحقيقي قم بأخذ التباين في الإستهلاك اليومي في الإعتبار (25% - 75% حسب حجم المستشفى و طبيعة عملها).​ يجب أن يوفّر كل من الجانبين (الأيمن و الأيسر) من الاسطوانات إستهلاك يومين (الإجمالي 4 أيام إستهلاك).

​ لحساب عدد الأسطوانات الكلي المطلوب يتم قسمة الإستهلاك اليومي الحقيقي على سعة الأسطوانة الواحدة من الحجم J (6540 لتر). ​ يتم قسمة عدد الأسطوانات الكلي المطلوب /2 لتحديد عدد الأسطوانات في كل جانب.

​ - المصدر الثانوي Secondary source :

​ بعد تقدير معدّل الإستهلاك (لتر/ دقيقة) من كود التصميم, قم بعمل الخطوات التالية:

​ 1- تحويل الإستهلاك من لتر/ دقيقة الى لتر/ ساعة (الإستهلاك X 60 دقيقة).

​ 2- حساب الإستهلاك اليومي للمصدر الثانوي للإمداد وذلك بتحويل الإستهلاك من لتر/ ساعة الى لتر / يوم. يجب أن يوفّر كل من الجانبين (الأيمن و الأيسر) من الاسطوانات إستهلاك 4 ساعات.

​ 3- لحساب الإستهلاك اليومي الحقيقي قم بأخذ التباين في الإستهلاك اليومي في الإعتبار (25% - 75% حسب حجم المستشفى و طبيعة عملها).

​ لحساب عدد الأسطوانات الكلي المطلوب يتم قسمة الإستهلاك اليومي الحقيقي على سعة الأسطوانة الواحدة من الحجم J (6540 لتر). ​ يتم قسمة عدد الأسطوانات الكلي المطلوب /2 لتحديد عدد الأسطوانات في كل جانب.​


----------



## ameeno (26 ديسمبر 2011)

_نظام محطة الأكسجين __VIE cryogenic system 
_​ 
بعد تقدير معدّل الإستهلاك (لتر/ دقيقة) من كود التصميم, قم بعمل الخطوات التالية:

​ 1- إضافة %8 - 10% للإستهلاك الحالي لأخذ النماء الطبيعي السنوي للمستشفى في الإعتبار ثم الأخذ في الحسبان أي خطط مستقبلية للتوسعة.

​ 2- تحويل الإستهلاك من لتر/ دقيقة الى لتر/ ساعة (الإستهلاك X 60 دقيقة).

​ 3- حساب الإستهلاك اليومي للمصدر الرئيسي للإمداد وذلك بتحويل الإستهلاك من لتر/ ساعة الى لتر / يوم بإفتراض عدد ساعات إستهلاك مناسبة في اليوم حسب نوع المستشفى (8 ساعات مثلا).

​ 4- لحساب الإستهلاك اليومي الحقيقي قم بأخذ التباين في الإستهلاك اليومي في الإعتبار (25% - 75% حسب حجم المستشفى و طبيعة عملها).

​ يجب أن توفّر المحطة إستهلاك 14 يوم . لحساب حجم التانك المطلوب يتم أولا حساب كمية الأكسجين السائل الذي عند تحويله الى غاز أكسجين يعطي إستهلاك 14 يوم من الأكسجين الغازي.
للحصول عى ذلك فإن كل لتر من الأكسجين السائل سوف يتبخر ويعطي 840 لتر من الأكسجين في الحالة الغازية.

أي للحصول على حجم التانك المطلوب:

ضرب الإستهلاك اليومي الحقيقي في 14 (يوم) 
قسمة إستهلاك 14 يوم على 840 (لتر) للحصول على حجم التانك.

​


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## ameeno (27 ديسمبر 2011)

النيتروز أوكسيد​ 
يتم تحديد سعة المصدر الرئيسي والثانوي بنفس الطريقة المتبعة في نظام الأكسجين.​ 
نظام الهواء المضغوط ونظام السحب​ 
يتم تحديد سعة المصدر لنظام الهواء الطبي (الطبي+الجراحي) ونظام السحب بإضافة %8 - 10% للإستهلاك الحالي لأخذ النماء الطبيعي السنوي للمستشفى في الإعتبار ثم الأخذ في الحسبان أي خطط مستقبلية للتوسعة.

​ يتم إختيار ضاغط/مضخة سحب لها نفس الإستهلاك (مقدراً باللتر / دقيقة) الذي تم تقديره (لا يؤخذ تباين الإستهلاك في الإعتبار, ولكن بعض الأكواد تأخذ التباين في الإعتبار مثلا في كود htm 2022 يتم التباين ويؤخذ 75% فقط من الإستهلاك الذي تم تقديره). ​


----------



## دمتم بخير (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*ياريت اجمال لمكونات كل نظام على الرسم مع التفاصيل*

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ameeno
وياريت تجمل مكونات كل نظام مع الرسم للتوضيح والايضاح
يعنى مثلا:اولا نظام الكسجين:
يتكون من كذا وكذا وكذا وذلك بالترتيب ابتاءا من المحطه ومم تتكون الى المخرج وماذايتصل به
ثم اكسيد النيتروز وهكذا وذلك مع التوضيح على الرسم
واقطار المواسير والضغوط فى كل مرحله
وان تنوى بهذا العمل خالصا كله لوجه الله فيكون ان شاء الله لك نجاة عند الله
امين امين امين


----------



## ameeno (28 ديسمبر 2011)

تأكيد مواقع مصادر الإمداد 


[font=&quot]في هذه الخطوة, وبعد تحديد النظام وسعته, يتم التأكد من أن الحيز الذي تم تقديره في بداية التصميم كافي لتركيب النظام.[/font]
[font=&quot] [/font]
[font=&quot] إذا وُجِد أي تعارض فإنه يتم دراسة خيارات أخرى و أنظمة إمداد أخرى تقوم بالوفاء بالسعة المطلوبة و تكون ذات جدوى في التشغيل.[/font]​


----------



## ahmad hussen (28 ديسمبر 2011)

لكم خالص الشكر


----------



## م سامى زكى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزيت الخير يا أجمل وأحلى أخ فى الله​


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا استاذ على مجهودك الرائع طبعا انا استفدت كثيرا من هذه المعلومات علما اني منفذ شبكة غازات طبية سابقا لمستشفى 116 سرير وحاليا انفذ شبكة غازات لمستشفى 214 سرير لم يكتمل العمل بها لغاية الان لكن تصميميا معلوماتي كانت ضعيفة الان تنورت اشكرك ثاني مرة بارك الله فيك


----------



## ameeno (1 يناير 2012)

م سامى زكى قال:


> جزيت الخير يا أجمل وأحلى أخ فى الله​




وجزاك الله كل خير يا أخي ورضي عنك و رزقك الحلال و حبب فيك خلقه


----------



## ameeno (1 يناير 2012)

سلوان حسن كريم قال:


> شكرا استاذ على مجهودك الرائع طبعا انا استفدت كثيرا من هذه المعلومات علما اني منفذ شبكة غازات طبية سابقا لمستشفى 116 سرير وحاليا انفذ شبكة غازات لمستشفى 214 سرير لم يكتمل العمل بها لغاية الان لكن تصميميا معلوماتي كانت ضعيفة الان تنورت اشكرك ثاني مرة بارك الله فيك




شكرا على حسن المتابعه, لا شك أننا سوف نستفيد من خبراتك العملية, ربما تشاركنا بما لديك عندما نتكلم عن تنفيذ الشبكات.

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ameeno (3 يناير 2012)

إختيار أقطار المواسير​ [FONT=&quot]

لإختيار المواسير المناسبة لابد أولا من تحديد المعلومات التالية:

[/FONT]​ - [FONT=&quot]ضغط النظام.[/FONT]​ - [FONT=&quot]الطول المكافئ لمسار أبعد نقطة إستخدام عن مصدر الإمداد.[/FONT]​ - [FONT=&quot]الفقد في الضغط المسموح به للنظام.[/FONT]​ 

*[FONT=&quot]ضغط النظام [/FONT]System Nominal Pressure*

[FONT=&quot]يتم تحديد الضغط العامل (الإسمي) في النظام حسب الكود, الجدول أدناه يوضح ضغوط الأنظمة حسب كود [/FONT]HTM 02-01[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​ 




​ 



*[FONT=&quot]الطول المكافئ لمسار أبعد نقطة إستخدام عن مصدر الإمداد[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]بالنظر الى خريطة المبنى, غالبا ما يكون تحديد أبعد نقطة عن مصدر الإمداد عملية سهلة. يجب أن يتم تصميم خط المواسير بحيث يقوم بالوفاء بمتطلبات أبعد نقطة إستخدام بحيث توفر تلك النقطة الضغط ومعدّل السريان المطلوبين.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]بالإضافة الى فقد الضغط بواسطة المواسير, فإن الوصلات [/FONT]Fittings[FONT=&quot] و الصمامات [/FONT]Valves[FONT=&quot] تسبب أيضا فقداً في الضغط الإستاتيكي ويجب أخذ هذا الفقد في الإعتبار ولتسهيل حساب ذلك الفقد فإنه يتم تخصيص ما يسمى بالطول المكافي لكل وصلة و صمام.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هذا الطول المكافئ للوصلات و الصمامات يتم تحديده بحيث يعطي نفس الفقد الذي تسببه ماسورة مستقيمة بنفس القطر حيث أن عملية تقدير الفقد في المواسير المستقيمية تعتبر عملية سهلة. الجدول أدناه يوضح الطول المكافئ لبعض الوصلات و الصمامات.[/FONT]​ 





[FONT=&quot]
عملية حصر جميع الوصلات و الصمامات تعتبر متعبة إذا كان المسار طويلا ولذلك فإن معظم المصممين ببساطة يقوم بإضافة 25 - 30% الى الطول الكلي لحساب الطول المكافئ.[/FONT]​ 

*[FONT=&quot]

الفقد في الضغط المسموح به للنظام [/FONT]Permissible pressure loss*

[FONT=&quot]يتم في هذه الخطوة إختيار الفقد الكلي المسموح به في خط مواسير الغاز الطبي. يجب أن لا يتعدّى أقصى فقد مسموح به في أغلب الأنظمة 5% (ما عدا نظام السحب) من ضغط النظام الإسمي [/FONT]Nominal pressure[FONT=&quot].

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يتم ضبط مصدر الإمداد بحيث يعطي الضغط إستاتيكي المطلوب عند أبعد نقطة إستخدام مُضافا اليه الضغط المطلوب للتغلب على الإعاقة التي يواجهها السريان في المواسير و الوصلات و الصمامات (الفاقد الكلي في الضغط), فمثلا إذا كان الضغط المطلوب عند أبعد نقطة هو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]400 KPa[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فإنة يتم ضبط مصدر الإمداد على [/FONT][FONT=&quot]420 KPa[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (يتم إضافة 5% من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]400 KPa[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]20 KPa[/FONT][FONT=&quot]).[/FONT]


----------



## ameeno (3 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]حساب الفقد في الضغط:[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]لحساب الفقد في الضغط لا بدّ من معرفة :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قطر الماسورة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطول المكافئ لمسار الماسورة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]معدّل السريان [/FONT]flow rate[FONT=&quot] لمسار الماسورة[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
يتم حساب الفقد في الضغط بطريقتين:

[/FONT]*​ 1- [FONT=&quot]طريقة الجداول

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الجدول [/FONT]A1[FONT=&quot] أدناه يوضح بيانات فقد الضغط في مواسير النحاس الأحمر للأنظمة العاملة بالضغط [/FONT]400 KPa[FONT=&quot] (كود [/FONT]HTM 02-01[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]





​[FONT=&quot] 





[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أقطار مواسير النحاس




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بيانات الفقد في الضغط المناظرة لأقطار المواسير ومعدلات السريان (تم حساب الفقد في الضغط الذي يسبب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]7,14,21 KPa[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للأقطار المختلفة للمواسير بأطوال مكافئة مختلفة لمعدلات سريان متعدده. لاحظ أن أقصى قيمة وهي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]21 KPa[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لا تتعدى 5% تقريبا من ضغط للأنظمة العاملة بالضغط [/FONT][FONT=&quot]400 KPa[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. هذه القيم تختلف للأنظمة التي تعمل عند ضغوط مختلفة)




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مُعدّلات السريان




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطول المكافئ لمسار المواسير



[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتم حساب الفقد في الضغط من المعدلة أدناه (كود [/FONT]HTM 02-01[FONT=&quot]):[/FONT] 










[FONT=&quot]مثال توضيحي[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]

قم بحساب الضغط في ماسورة نحاس مستقيمة طولها 12 متر وقطرها 15 مم لنقل الأكسجين الطبي بمعدّل سريان 800 لتر/ دقيقة.

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بما أن الماسورة مخصصة لنقل الأكسجين الطبي فمن المعلوم أن الضغط الإسمي لنظام الأكسجين الطبي هو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]400 KPa[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بما أن المسار ما هو الإ ماسورة مستقيمة و ليس بها صمامات أو وصلات فإن طولها المكافئ هو طولها الحقيقي ,12 متر (هذا فقط لغرض التوضيح ,وإلاّ فإن المسار حقيقة لا يخلو من وصلات وصمامات).

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أقرب قيمة للطول المكافئ للمسار في الجدول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هي 15 متر

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]معدل السريان الحقيقي في المسار هو 800 لتر/ دقيقة. أقرب قيمة لمعدّل السريان للمسار في الجدول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] هي 711 لتر / دقيقة بالنسبة للماسورة التي قطرها 15 مم (أنظر جدول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أعلاه للمتابعة)

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]من الجدول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A1[/FONT][FONT=&quot], هذه البيانات أقرب لبيانات ماسورة طولها 15 متر بها معدّل سريان 711 لتر / دقيقة والذي الفقد في الضغط بها يعادل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]21 KPa[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. لحساب الضغط في الماسورة المعنية (12 متر, 800 لتر / دقيقة):

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]​


----------



## ameeno (3 يناير 2012)

أي أسئلة حتى الآن؟


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (4 يناير 2012)

الله يبارك بيك مجهود كبير


----------



## بن القاسم (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ameeno (6 يناير 2012)

2- [FONT=&quot]طريقة الرسم البياني[/FONT]

​ [FONT=&quot]هذا الشكل ما هو الإ رسم بياني للبيانات في الجداول السابقة (كود [/FONT]HTM 2022[FONT=&quot]). هذه الرسومات البيانية تعطي الفقد في الضغط لكل متر. لحساب الفقد الكلي يتم ضرب هذه القيمة في الطول المكافئ لمسار الماسورة.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لتحديد الفقد في الضغط يجب أن يحدد المصمم الفقد في الضغط المسموح به, ثم يتم تقدير الفقد في الضغط بمعلومية معدّل السريان و قطر الماسورة و الطول المكافئ.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مثال توضيحي

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] قم بحساب الضغط في ماسورة نحاس مستقيمة طولها 12 متر وقطرها 15 مم لنقل الأكسجين الطبي بمعدّل سريان 800 لتر/ دقيقة.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الطول المكافئ = 12 متر | القطر = 15مم | معدّل السريان = 800 لتر / دقيقة | الفقد المسموح به [/FONT]21 KPa[FONT=&quot] (قرار المصمم) [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]من الشكل البياني (أنظر الشكل أدناه للمتابعة), فإن الفقد لكل متر هو [/FONT]1.72 KPa/m[FONT=&quot], بناءا على هذا فإن الفقد الكلي في الضغط 
[/FONT]
​










​


----------



## ameeno (7 يناير 2012)

ameeno قال:


> [font=&quot]
> الطريقة 1:
> 
> [/font][font=&quot]
> ...




نلاحظ أن القيم متقاربه


----------



## دمتم بخير (7 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

والله ياباشمهندس اللى انته بتعمله ده ينم على انسان محترم فعلا يبتغى وجه الله
واحنا كلنا استفدنا كتير منك وربنا يجزيك خيرا
وانا دورت كتير فى المنتدى على نفس الموضوع
ولم اجد شىء مما ذكرت حضرتك
ماشاء الله عليك كلامك موثق كله 
وفيه ترتيب وتوضيح وتركيز
روح ياشيخ ربنا يسترك ويوفقك دنيا واخره
واكمل جزاك الله خيرا
وصدقنى تعبك مش هيروح
لان فيه رب كريم عليم غفور رحيم مطلع ومجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااازى


----------



## عمران احمد (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيك و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ameeno (13 يناير 2012)

دمتم بخير قال:


> والله ياباشمهندس اللى انته بتعمله ده ينم على انسان محترم فعلا يبتغى وجه الله
> واحنا كلنا استفدنا كتير منك وربنا يجزيك خيرا
> وانا دورت كتير فى المنتدى على نفس الموضوع
> ولم اجد شىء مما ذكرت حضرتك
> ...




شكرا و بارك الله فيك. أسأل الله أن يُنتفَعَ بهذه الوريقات


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (13 يناير 2012)

جهد كبير يستحق وافر الشكر والثناء بارك الله فيك


----------



## engkfa (14 يناير 2012)

تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر ... بارك الله فيك وأدامك شعلة تنير درب المهندسين العرب


----------



## ameeno (17 يناير 2012)

ابو ميدو2006 قال:


> جهد كبير يستحق وافر الشكر والثناء بارك الله فيك


 



engkfa قال:


> تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر ... بارك الله فيك وأدامك شعلة تنير درب المهندسين العرب





بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 يناير 2012)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ، أستاذ واعد اتمني لكم التوفيق 
انت أضفت لي و للزملاء الكثير و فتحت باب معرفة فتح الله عليك بكل خير 

و نأمل ان يتم تجميع كل المادة العلمية في ملف واحد مرفق يمكننا الاحتفاظ به


----------



## ameeno (19 يناير 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ، أستاذ واعد اتمني لكم التوفيق
> انت أضفت لي و للزملاء الكثير و فتحت باب معرفة فتح الله عليك بكل خير
> 
> و نأمل ان يتم تجميع كل المادة العلمية في ملف واحد مرفق يمكننا الاحتفاظ به


 

وفتح الله عليك يا أستاذنا فلقد تعلمنا منكم الكثير في شتى المجالات (التكييف و التبريد, إطفاء الحريق, تغذية المياه, الصحي, ...)

إن شاء الله سيتم تجميع جميع الدروس في ملف واحد بعد التنقيح


تحياتي


----------



## amr fathy (25 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمداة (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير واتمنى من الله التوفيق الدائما


----------



## egystorm (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك اللة كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## samy m (15 فبراير 2012)

هل تتعارض هذه الفقرة الموجودة بالمرفقات 10.14 مع ان استخدم نظام سحب مركزى لغازات التخدير بطلمبة واحدة فقط مع وجود طلمبة سحب ااخرى احتياطية - اذا كانت المستشفى بها عدة غرف عمليات ؟ ارجو التوضيح


----------



## mohamed mech (15 فبراير 2012)

samy m قال:


> هل تتعارض هذه الفقرة الموجودة بالمرفقات 10.14 مع ان استخدم نظام سحب مركزى لغازات التخدير بطلمبة واحدة فقط مع وجود طلمبة سحب ااخرى احتياطية - اذا كانت المستشفى بها عدة غرف عمليات ؟ ارجو التوضيح


كلامك صحيح يا هندسة
و المكتوب فى الكود htm 02-01 واضح و هو طلمبة لكل وحدة مناولة تخدم غرفة او اكثر او حتى جناح.​ 
بس ايه العلاقة بين وحدة المناولة و طلمبة سحب غاز التخدير
نحن نفهم طبعا أن وحدة المناولة جهاز لضخ الهواء
و طلمبة الفاكيوم جهاز لسحب الهواء
و أن كمية الهواء المسحوب لكل مخرج فاكيوم هو 120 لتر على الدقيقة lpm أى حوالى 4.3 قدم مكعب على الدقيقة cfm
و هذه كمية صغيرة جداً و لن تؤثر على ضغط الغرفة الموجب بحوالى 150 cfm تقريبا
فهل تكون هناك علاقة فى ربط هاتين المعدتين بواسطة نظام تحكم لتعمل كل منهم مع الاخرى​ 
و هل كمية الهواء المسحوب من مخرج الفاكيوم مؤثرة لهذه الدرجة
دعونا نفكر مرة أخرى و نستمع لأراء بقية الاعضاء 
و الله الموفق​


----------



## mohamed alhmad (16 فبراير 2012)

اللهم اجزه عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## samy m (28 فبراير 2012)

هل المقصود بنظام الامداد الثانوى انه نظام الطوارئ ESM ام لا ؟؟
و هل يجب ان اضع عدد من الاسطوانات المخزنة الغير موصلة على الشبكة manifold بحيث توضع فى مخزن منفصل و تكفى مثلا لحاجة يومان او ثلاثة اخرى ؟؟ 

و فى انتظار اكتمال الموضوع يا هندسة ...مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## ameeno (28 فبراير 2012)

samy m قال:


> هل المقصود بنظام الامداد الثانوى انه نظام الطوارئ ESM ام لا ؟؟
> و هل يجب ان اضع عدد من الاسطوانات المخزنة الغير موصلة على الشبكة manifold بحيث توضع فى مخزن منفصل و تكفى مثلا لحاجة يومان او ثلاثة اخرى ؟؟
> 
> و فى انتظار اكتمال الموضوع يا هندسة ...مشكوووووووووووووور




نظام الطوارئ ESM/ERM Emergency Supply Manifold/Emergency Reserve Manifold ليس هو نظام الأمداد الثانوي Secondary Manifold

نظام ESM هو فعليا نظام الإمداد الثالث Third Source Of Supply أو يسمى أحيانا Reserve *Supply*.

يستخدم ESM كمصدر إمداد ثالث في حالة فشل نظام الإمداد الأولي والثانوي عن الإمداد ويكون تفعيله تلقائيا


أما Reserve Manifold فيطلق أحيانا على نظام الإمداد الثانوي Secondary Supply System












​


----------



## samy m (8 مارس 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا باشمهندس ameno
مشكووووووووووور.......


----------



## samy m (8 مارس 2012)

فهل تكون هناك علاقة فى ربط هاتين المعدتين بواسطة نظام تحكم لتعمل كل منهم مع الاخرى[/CENTER]

و اتسائل انه هل قد يكون المقصود جناح العمليات كاملا operating suit حيث يتكون من عدة غرف عمليات و فى العادة تكون المستشفى المتوسطة بها جناح عمليات واحد يتكون من حوالى اربع غرف عمليات مثلا و جناح اخر للولادة.؟؟...

و لكن أاليس الصحيح ان يتم اختيار وحدة مناولة مستقلة لكل غرفة عمليات وليس لجناح العمليات كله وحدة مناولة واحدة حتى اذا كانت بعض الغرف لا يوجد بها اجراء لعمليات جراحية بينما غرفة اخرى تعمل؟؟؟ و حتى يتم التحكم بشكل سليم ايضا؟؟؟

و الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس محمد ميك الله يكرمك يا كبير... مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ameeno (8 مارس 2012)

samy m قال:


> و اتسائل انه هل قد يكون المقصود جناح العمليات كاملا operating suit حيث يتكون من عدة غرف عمليات و فى العادة تكون المستشفى المتوسطة بها جناح عمليات واحد يتكون من حوالى اربع غرف عمليات مثلا و جناح اخر للولادة.؟؟...




*Operating suite*​ 
The rooms and equipment used for surgical procedures

​









لمزيد من المعلومات:

http://visual.merriam-webster.com/society/health/hospital/operating-suite.php​


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

مشكورين 
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مارس 2012)

lما شاء الله تبارك الله 
جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس أمينو 
موضوع يستحق التأمل و القراءة و الهضم على مهل 
حقيقة استاذ و نأمل منك مزيد من المشاركات المماثلة 
و اتمني ان تجمع الموضوع في ملف و ترفقه 
انت مهندس واعد بارك الله فيكم
و ارجو من الزملاء ان يضيفوا و يثرون الموضوع و خاصة الزملاء محمد عبد الرحيم و زانيتي و زيكو و سامي الحلبي و كل من لديه معلومة موثقة و لها مرجعية سواء مكتوبة او من واقع ممارسة عملية ان يثري الموضوع بما لديه فكلنا نكمل بعضنا البعض 
و الله الموفق دائما


----------



## samy m (24 مارس 2012)

هل يمكن الاستغناء عن secondary supply و الاكتفاء بامداد الطوارئ فقط لضغط النفقات ؟؟؟
................

و لكم جزيل الشكــــــــــــــر و فى انتظار اكتمال الموضوع الاكثر من رائع ...متشــــــــــــوق للمزيد


----------



## ameeno (26 مارس 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> lما شاء الله تبارك الله
> جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس أمينو
> موضوع يستحق التأمل و القراءة و الهضم على مهل
> حقيقة استاذ و نأمل منك مزيد من المشاركات المماثلة
> ...






في المرفقات الجزء الأول من الملخصات

الرجاء كتابة الملاحظات لغرض التنقيح

​
​


----------



## samy m (28 مارس 2012)

1- فى الرسم الاول من الكود و الخاص ب larger critical area service- figure 4 صفحة رقم 20 تم تقسيمavsu الى ثلاثة اثنان خاصين بالعناية و المركزة و واحد خاص بغرفة العزل و فى الرسم الثانى figure 5 بالكود تم ضم غرفة العزل الى غرفة العناية على نفس AVSU لان عدد الاسرة 6 فقط فهل معنى ذلك انه و فى الرسم الاول figure 4 يمكننى ان اضم غرفة العزل الى بعض اسرة العناية و اقسم الى جزئين فقط بدلا من ثلاثة؟؟؟

2- الملاحظة الاتية و المرقمة برقم 4 فى الكود صفحة رقم 19 و التى تنص على

In addition to the dual circuits , additional AVSU will be required to sub-divide the number of terminal units controlled. This subdivision should be based on the layout of the accommodation, for example, if the recovery area is divided into a number of separate rooms /areas , each would have a separate sub-set(figure4, 5).

هل dual circuit يعنى ان اقسم عدد المخارج الموجود بالجدول و هو فى حالى العناية المركزة 4 مخارج اكسجين و 4 مخارج هواء 4 بار و 4 مداخل فاكيوم الى دائرتين متماثلتين كل منهم 2اكسجين و 2 هواء 4 بار و 2 فاكيوم ؟؟؟؟ ام ان المعنى الصحيح دائرتين متماثلتين كلا منهم 4 مخارج اكسجين و 4 مخارج هواء 4 بار و 4 مداخل فاكيوم ؟؟

3- هل يوجد فرق بين department AVSU و AVSU ؟؟؟؟

ارجو ان تسامحنى على الاطالة و اسئلتى الكثيرة .... و لكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## samy m (19 أبريل 2012)

فى انتظار اكمال موضوعك الرائع يا باشمهندس ameeno
و يا رب تكون بخير يا هندسة​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (25 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس أمين ورزقكم الصحة والعافية ونرجوا تكملة الموضوع


----------



## PS_HVAC (3 يونيو 2012)

مجهود يستحق التقدير 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

:20:​


----------



## zanitty (4 يونيو 2012)

باشمهندس ameeno 
انا عاوز اشكرك و مش عارف بصراحه 
بصراحه انا منبهر 
ايه الاسلوب الروعه ده و ايه الشرح الرائع ده و ايه وسائل الايضاح دى 
بجد انا متكيفتش من موضوع كده من زمان جدا من ايام حبيبنا سوسو ديب الله يذكره بكل خير
تسلم ايدك يا باشا و ربنا يحميك


----------



## aati badri (4 يونيو 2012)

ولا اروع
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون


----------



## م سامى زكى (29 يونيو 2012)

*كيفية تحديد مواصفات مضحة التفريغ و كذلك مضخة كسح الغازات 
VACUM PUMP +AGSS PUMP 
بعد تحديد سعة كل مضخة كيف نحدد ضغط كل مضخة حتى يتم عمل selection صحيح
و جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ameeno (29 يونيو 2012)

*

شامل - مراجع تصميم شبكات الغاز الطبي*​


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (2 يوليو 2012)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ameeno (19 يوليو 2012)

دمتم بخير قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ameeno
> وياريت تجمل مكونات كل نظام مع الرسم للتوضيح والايضاح
> يعنى مثلا:اولا نظام الكسجين:
> يتكون من كذا وكذا وكذا وذلك بالترتيب ابتاءا من المحطه ومم تتكون الى المخرج وماذايتصل به
> ...




*مبادئ نظم الغازات الطبية (عربي) *


----------



## م سامى زكى (30 يوليو 2012)

????????????????


----------



## م سامى زكى (24 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t290003-11.html#ixzz24TzZBGME

*كيفية تحديد مواصفات مضحة التفريغ و كذلك مضخة كسح الغازات 
VACUM PUMP +AGSS PUMP 
بعد تحديد سعة كل مضخة كيف نحدد ضغط كل مضخة حتى يتم عمل selection صحيح
و جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## م سامى زكى (25 أغسطس 2012)

لحساب أقطار المواسير يجب معرفة 
1- معدل تدفق الغاز فوى المأسورة 
2-الطول المكافئ 
3-مقدار الفقد المسموح به 

السؤال الآن كيف أعرف معدل التدفق هل من المعادلاات الخاصة بكل غاز Q=10+(n-1)(6/4
مثلا ---أما يتم فرض كل مخرج بالقيمة الموجودة فيها و جميع حميع القيم (مثلا الاكسجين يصمم لكل مخرج 10 لتر/دقيقة والتبتروز 15 و الاير 20 والفكيوم 40
عند استخدام التدفق من المعادللت تصبح اقطا المواسير صغيرة جدا


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بألف خير


----------



## dohengineer (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## eyadinuae (14 فبراير 2013)

*جزاكم الله الف خير وبارك الله بكم ... *


----------



## eyadinuae (14 فبراير 2013)

ماهي الالوان المستخدمة لرسم مخططات الغازات الطبية اعتقد لكل انبوب لون معين ؟ فماهي واين اجدها في ال htm ؟


----------



## eyadinuae (16 فبراير 2013)

سؤال : هل من فظلكم ان تتكرموا علي وبشكل عام ان تقدروا حاجة مستشفى 200 سرير مع 50 سرير توسعة مستقبلية ( مستشفى عام ) حاجته من الغاز الطبي ( الاوكسجين وغيرها ) ..


----------



## حسين المحمود1 (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م سامى زكى (30 مايو 2013)

يا جماعة حد عند فكرة عن برنامج شركة اميكو لحساب أقطار مواسير الغاز الطبى وغاز الفاكيوم ؟
وليه بيكون فيه اختلاف بينه وبين الكود؟


----------



## mohamed mech (30 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
تم جمع الشرح والمشاركات فى ملف واحد لمن أرد الرجوع إليه فى المرفقات
خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق للأخ الفاضل أمين الصافى على ماقدم من شرح رأئع
ونسأل الله أن يجعل له بهذا العمل قصر فى الجنة
اللهم أمين​


----------



## عبد الله سعد (31 مايو 2013)

ممكن ترفع المرفق يا مهندس محمد على موقع الفورشير او الميديا فاير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (31 مايو 2013)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> ممكن ترفع المرفق يا مهندس محمد على موقع الفورشير او الميديا فاير وجزاك الله خيرا



mgps - Download - 4shared - mohamed abdo
​


----------



## م سامى زكى (1 يونيو 2013)

يا جماعة بالنسبة لتصميم الهواء والفاكيوم لكراسى عيادات الأسنان 
المطلوب لكل كرسى 300 : 500 لتر/دقيقة عند 135 مم زئبق 
كيف نحدد الأقطار المواسير و هل نضع seperstor عند نهاية الخط لفصل ال dust parical 
أم يتم هذا الفصل داخل الكرسى 
ماهو ضغط المضخة المطلوب لتحقيق متطلبات الكرسى؟


----------



## م سامى زكى (7 يونيو 2013)

هل يمكن تشغيل كراسى الأسنان على نفس مضخة الفاكويم المستخدمة للمستشفى ؟
وكيف يمكن التحكم فى الضغط


----------



## knock33 (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور عل المجهود


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً يا هندسة


----------



## nofal (10 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد السنباطى (12 يونيو 2013)

مجهود اكثر من رائع . بجد ربنا يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## mausa (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (16 يونيو 2013)

ربي يجازيك كل الجزاء على هل المجهود الاكثر من رائع ..اللهم افتح عليه ونوره ووفقه لكل الخير واجعل ما يقوم فيه في ميزان حسناته..والله الواحد يعجز عن شكرك ندعيلك بكل الخير ان يصيبك فمثلك نادر


----------



## esameraboud (19 يونيو 2013)

eyadinuae قال:


> سؤال : هل من فظلكم ان تتكرموا علي وبشكل عام ان تقدروا حاجة مستشفى 200 سرير مع 50 سرير توسعة مستقبلية ( مستشفى عام ) حاجته من الغاز الطبي ( الاوكسجين وغيرها ) ..


خزان اكسجين سائل 12000 لتر يكفي لمثل هيك سعة تقريبا


----------



## ahmed_20 (9 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ,الف الف االف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر​


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (12 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الفائق والمتميز حقا موضوع اكثر من ممتع بهذا الشرح الجميل


----------



## moosiliny (4 أكتوبر 2013)

:77::77:نظرا لأهمية الموضوع لكثير من المهندسين الذين يعملون بهذا المجال لقد قمت بتجميع جميع مشاركات الأخ الفاضل ameeno فى ملف pdf بالمرفقات


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (16 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
مجهود عظيم يستحق كل التقدير والاحترام
وفقك الله وزادك علما


----------



## mamdouh khairy (24 مارس 2014)

ارجو توفير برنامج تصميم الغازات الطبية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...achment_data/file/153575/HTM_02-01_Part_A.pdf

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/153576/HTM_02-01_Part_B.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/167976/HTM_07-01_Final.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa.../CFPP_01-06_Design_and_installation_Final.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/153577/HTM_2022_S1.pdf


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...sign-installation-validation-and-verification


----------



## linkin81 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو المساعدة بخصوص تصميم شبكات الغاز الطبيعي لفندق أرجو مراسلتي 


"اخى الفاضل يمنع وضع الايميلات الشخصية و شكرا"


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 ديسمبر 2014)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
مجهود مشكور و مأجور بمشيئة الله 
ننتظر منك الكثير زميلنا الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 ديسمبر 2014)

aati badri قال:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...sign-installation-validation-and-verification


السلام عليكم أستاذنا و أخي الفاضل م عبد العاطي 
أعطاكم الله الصحة و خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 
جزيتم خيرا على أعمالكم الصالحات و علمكم الذي لا ينضب 
ثلاث مراجع غاية في القيمة بارك الله فيكم 
و لا زلت مصرا على ترشيحكم للاشراف فأنت مكسب كبير للملتقي


----------



## ياسر العزي (8 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## r.love20102010 (30 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (6 مايو 2015)

مجهود رائع نسال الله عز وجل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد حسين 2450 (28 مايو 2015)

أشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الأمين بريمة (1 أغسطس 2015)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## صالح روحي (17 أغسطس 2015)

الله يحزيكم الخير

وبارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (28 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ليس هناك اى معلومات عن التركيبات و الفحص و الاختبار الميدانى فى الموقع


----------



## prey eagle (5 أكتوبر 2015)

نشكر الأخ الفاضل المهندس أمين على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (10 نوفمبر 2015)

وبالنسبة لصمام عدم الرجوع


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (29 يناير 2016)

عند توصيل خط مواسير الأنظمة التي تعمل بالضغط السالب vacuumتجنب خلق مناطق أفخاف Traps على شكل "U". المخطط النموذجي يكون كخط مجاري الصرف نحو المضخة للسماح بالسوائل بالجريان. التركيب بهذه الطريقة النموذجية غالبا ما يكون مستحيلا, ولكن تصريف السوائل هو إعتبار مهم جدا ويجب أخذه في الإعتبار عند تحديد مسارات المواسير
ارجوا توضيح اكثر لهذه النقطة
وكما قلت غالبا مستحيل
فكيف يتم تصريف السوائل فى الافخاخ (traps)​


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (28 فبراير 2016)

وجدت هذا الملف


----------



## thaer11 (26 يناير 2017)

thank


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (14 فبراير 2017)

الاخ ameeno
هناك صور كثيرة اختفت من المواضيع في هذا الشرح لو امكن اضافتها مرة اخري او تجميع المواضيع في ملف 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (30 مارس 2019)

بارك الله بكل الجهد الرائع المبذول من قبلكم


----------

